# Agents for Immigration to Canada



## Misha05 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello,

Could you please advice on reliable agents in Delhi/Noida area for Immigration to Canada?
Also, how genuine and effective are the services of ISA Global, headquartered in Noida ?

Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Misha05 said:


> Could you please advice on reliable agents in Delhi/Noida area for Immigration to Canada?


Why pay for something that you can do yourself?




> Also, how genuine and effective are the services of ISA Global, headquartered in Noida ?



Why not try Googling the info?


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Very few immigration counsel have agents in India. Agents are not allowed to provide any immigration advice. All they are legally able to do are suppose to give you the name of counsel.

I suggest you look at ICCRC website and find someone there. If they are listed on this website they are legitimate immigration consultants and can legally work on your file.

Regards

JT9688


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

Misha05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please advice on reliable agents in Delhi/Noida area for Immigration to Canada?
> Also, how genuine and effective are the services of ISA Global, headquartered in Noida ?
> ...


Please avoid agents! My personal experience was quite bad. Most of the agents don't know how things work. Finally you end up doing everything on your own.

After interacting with them few times with my agents I stopped taking their suggestions and did everything on my own. All they do is send some links which are already available online. This forum is many times better than any agent. If you can spend a few minutes here on this forum everyday , you don't need agents that is my experience !


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

snb said:


> Please avoid agents! My personal experience was quite bad. Most of the agents don't know how things work. Finally you end up doing everything on your own.
> 
> After interacting with them few times with my agents I stopped taking their suggestions and did everything on my own. All they do is send some links which are already available online. This forum is many times better than any agent. If you can spend a few minutes here on this forum everyday , you don't need agents that is my experience !


That is correct, Agents are not the authorized representatives. Besides the only people legally allowed to be paid doing Canadian immigration law are ICCRC licensed representatives and Canadian lawyers who are members of the Canadian Bar Association as well as MICC representatives. 

As indicated above, they must be listed on ICCRC or the Canadian Bar Association and be Canadian PRs or citizens. If not, then they are not legally allowed to do any work for you.

Yes you can do things yourself but I will say that if you do things wrong you will end up paying twice as much to get things fixed. 

If you are paying so much money to move to Canada, is the professional fee you pay your representative going to mean that much more to you.


----------

